
Ask:My Udacity self driving car challenge team needs members - TheArcane
In case you haven&#x27;t already heard about it, udacity and DiDi are hosting a [self driving car object challenge](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;didi-challenge) with focu on vision, data processing and machine learning. It has a $100,000 reward.<p>My team on it needs participants, specifically experts in ML and&#x2F;or computer vision. If this sounds interesting to you, and you have a bunch of time to spare,  [join here](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLScO7-jkvDNZ4KObnJXcDC2blwuGAeMdVvlyZZFXy8OrwBcnsQ&#x2F;viewform?usp=sf_link).
======
boniface316
I am just learning how to work with SDC. Keep me in the loop on the upcoming
challenges. email:boniface.yogi@gmail.com

